
Mobile search rules the world - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2990842/mobile-wireless/google-says-mobile-search-most-popular-mobile-apps-index.html?nsdr=true
======
stevep2007
Google, the best company at attracting and following eyeballs, is
reengineering its desktop search monopoly to follow the eyeball migration to
mobile.

